# Fursuits and Hair



## IAN (Feb 12, 2014)

To start off, this is what my fursona looks like if you don't know already:

http://www.furaffinity.net/full/12074465/


Not much to my character himself, just a cherry-colored redfox/fennec mix with a chrome colored nose. But he has a major staple of his appearance, and that's his long, layered haircut. Also as seen here: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11044093/ and here (diaperfur content, be warned): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12205674/


Like a lot of furs I DO plan on getting a fursuit of my 'sona at some point. Only issue: how would I go about getting a head of him with not only the hair, but the hairstyle done _accurately?_

I've seen a few suit heads with long hair, but in my opinion never done really well. They'd either look half-assed or disproportionate with the rest of the head.


And second, what makers who are known for making really great suits are actually willing to add hair to the suit heads they make? I assume a lot of them don't because you don't often see hair on fursuit heads aside from a lil fluff in the the center or an emo shag thingy. EDIT: I should also mention the style I plan to commission would be from someone like PheonixWolf or AutumnFallings, mostly toony but not over-the-top.

I REALLY would prefer not to remove the hair from my sona for a fursuit head, as without it he appears as just another run-of-the-mill newfag fox sona, the hairstyle on him is what makes him stand out.


And please don't give me any of the "FURRIEZ IZNT SUPPOZE TA HAS HAYURRS" bullshit. 

My fursona has long lushes locks on his head, fucking deal with it.


----------



## Rooko (Feb 12, 2014)

Take my opinion with a grain of salt, (I have no idea what I'm talking about when it comes to fursuits). Anyway I'd imagine you'd have to use a LOT of hair to make it proportionate to furry headpieces, and I'd bet thats gonna' cost you a fortune.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Feb 13, 2014)

I know the feel, I'm in the same boat...I need long hair and a flowing beard. I've already carved the headpiece,and now I've just brickwalled at how the hell I'm gonna pull off hair...I'll be watching this thread for suggestions as well.


----------



## Hutch (Feb 14, 2014)

It of course can be done. The issue you are looking at is the maintaining of the style. If you use wigs, the maker can probably style it for you to start off.  However the style may be messed up due to putting it in a box and mailing it to you. Also after you wear it it would most likely have to be washed and re-styled. So unless you know how to style wigs yourself it would be better if you just went with fur hair sewn in the style you want. It's less upkeep.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 16, 2014)

Just gonna' leave this link in here for people to watch
^this is useful if you plan on doing it yourself. This method is easily modified to cover the whole head with hair if desired. If you're solely looking to commission said suit with hair? Whelp, can't say as I've got any suggestions.
But kanekelon and wefting. It is time consuming yes. But, if you want a hairstyle that's actually going to fit your fursuit's head and sit properly around the ears, its the way to go. Buying a normal human wig will not work, a fursuit head tends to be too big, and it doesn't sit properly on the head anyhow because of the ears. I've heard of people taking a couple wigs and splicing them together so that there's fitted holes for the ears and the wig can then be placed on the head, but I've so far not seen any results with this style that look particularly full and believable to me. The hair always ends up looking very thin, flat and lifeless with the stitched together wigs, at least to me. Which is a shame, because the concept itself seemed like a good idea.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 16, 2014)

You don't see alot of fursuit "hair" usually that long because maintaining hair that long on a fursuit is a major pain in the ass.


----------



## IAN (Feb 18, 2014)

Lol, maintintaining actual long hair is a major pain in the ass. xD  I  figured it would be though, I mean it would probably limit any intense  fursuit actions with the risk of the hair getting tangled and messed up.  I don't plan on doing much performing but it wouldn't be fun not being  able to interact/jump around and stuff.

I'm more concerned about what makers would actually be willing to do it,  I don't plan on making a suit myself. And I do plan on getting it sewn  in, I don't want to have to deal with a wig (which usually look terrible  on fursuits imo).


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sure you could find someone that could do it right. A pony tail might be the solution, but having long flowing locks is going to be hard to pull off.


----------



## Copycat (Feb 18, 2014)

what i would think is that extensions, modified accordingly, and then sewn into the fursuit head ^^

there are people who custom make cosplay wigs though, maybe you could find a person to make one big enough to fit a fursuit? i love wigs but for a 'suit sewn-in custome extensions could be a way considered.


----------



## furslow (Feb 19, 2014)

Have you considered making something similar to a yarn tail?


----------



## powderhound (Feb 20, 2014)

Theron's got a suit with long hair. You can see the problems it creates when dancing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FjzrDWoqu8


----------



## mysticfyre (Feb 20, 2014)

I would probably say you'd want something detachable though. In wigs, you should boil them (at least heat resistant ones) occasionally to get the hair fibers to straighten again after wearing it for long periods. The wig would be a mess if you wore the suit often.


----------



## IAN (Feb 20, 2014)

furslow said:


> Have you considered making something similar to a yarn tail?



I thought about it but it wouldn't really look very nice. I'm really wanting hair.



powderhound said:


> Theron's got a suit with long hair. You can see the problems it creates when dancing.


 
That's actually one of the suits where I don't like the way the hair is executed. See how it almost appears as a mullet, no specific layering or definition? Compare it to art of his fursona: 

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12084063/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/9256366/

Like, on my fursuit head when I get it commissioned I'd want it to appear as it does in the drawings. I know it can be done but probably difficult to do.



mysticfyre said:


> I would probably say you'd want something detachable though. In wigs, you should boil them (at least heat resistant ones) occasionally to get the hair fibers to straighten again after wearing it for long periods. The wig would be a mess if you wore the suit often.


 That is something to consider, only thing I worry about is the detachable hairpiece getting pulled off by accident by someone, or even myself.


----------



## soak (Feb 20, 2014)

Hutch said:


> It of course can be done. The issue you are looking at is the maintaining of the style. If you use wigs, the maker can probably style it for you to start off.  However the style may be messed up due to putting it in a box and mailing it to you. Also after you wear it it would most likely have to be washed and re-styled. So unless you know how to style wigs yourself it would be better if you just went with fur hair sewn in the style you want. It's less upkeep.



Shipping wigs isn't really hard, you don't put them in a box for one thing. They can still easily maintain the style through shipping if whoever is shipping it knows what they're doing. 
I have seen fursuits before with long hair, and it's usually just in the form of a removable wig with earholes that's shaped to fit the big ol' head. I didn't think they looked too bad. But, they were usually with hair that is close to the color of the fur. I'm not sure how a color that is so different from the fur would really look, but I think that a really good maker could pull it off. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10832395/ This looks pretty good to me, eh?
Don't go to a cheap maker for sure.

I also like Yoru's hair here, but she went for something more fluffy whereas you'd probably want silky: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/10505041/


----------

